# pulled pork and brisket for 120 - 150 people



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm just guessing but I think you will be way short. I usually figure I feed 12 people on a 9 lb. butt.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2007)

without doing the math, sounds short to me.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 4, 2007)

Plan on 2lbs. per person uncooked...or about a lb. or so per person cooked ready to serve.

200 people...you're looking at a LOT of meat! Especially if these are going to be the only meats there.

You're looking at near 400 lbs. of uncooked meat...maybe 350 if you're lucky and watch what you hand out to everyone..


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

Dam both those WSM's are going to be fired up for a few days with that amount....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i was mistaken when i said 200 people.  it'll be 120 - 150 people.  but still, 300 lbs of meat is going to casuse me to change my approach.   :scratch



Brian I did a cater for a graduation party for over 100 people for just pulled pork last June.  I cooked a case of butts and had WAAAAAAAAAAAAY too much meat.  I think your butt count is good, maybe add a brisket.  What you should do is cook the butts and vacuum seal them the week before and reheat on site if you can.  Then do the briskets the night before and let them rest until ready to serve.


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Catering doing parties of this size I don't find that people eat a pound of meat. If you use 50% shrinkage factor and figure that each person would eat two pulled pork sandwiches at 4 oz each you need 75 pounds of finished pork or 150 pounds of raw product. Even at these numbers you will have more than enough for this crowd.  150 pounds of finished product will make 600 4oz sandwiches, a bit much for 150.

What is the makeup of the crowd, 50/50 men/women, how many children.
If the party is all men they will eat more but I doubt that is the case. Then you need to consider they will be eating sides, a pound of food is a lot to eat for most.

If you decide to cook some brisket then you can cut back on that 150 pounds of pork. 
Jim


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2007)

Just leave the top vent fully open and you will be fine!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Just leave the top vent fully open and you will be fine!



NOW YOU KNOW THE MANUAL DOES NOT CALL FOR THAT!!!   :damnfunny


----------



## SoEzzy (Feb 4, 2007)

I like to serve at 3 portions / lb cooked meat or 5.33 Oz / portion, 150 people will need 50 lbs cooked meat  / meat to fulfill this or 90 lbs pork + 83 lbs brisket, but this is putting 10.66 Oz of meat on every plate, (11 -12  (8 lb) boston butts + 7 -8  (10 lb) briskets).

If you serve the suggested 4 Oz / meat / portion your figures would be down to 70 lbs pork + 62.5 lbs of brisket, (8 - 9 (8 lb) boston butts + 5 - 6 (10 lb) briskets

These are based on yields of 55% for the pulled pork and 60% on the brisket.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":36gov706]Just leave the top vent fully open and you will be fine!



NOW YOU KNOW THE MANUAL DOES NOT CALL FOR THAT!!!   :damnfunny[/quote:36gov706]


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 22, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i've been offered an opportunity to cook pork and brisket for 150 - 200 people.  these will be the only meats.  i'm thinking 6 butts and 3 briskets.  does this sound right?



did this ever happen ??? an how much meat did you cook ??


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 22, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i was mistaken when i said 200 people.  it'll be 120 - 150 people.  but still, 300 lbs of meat is going to casuse me to change my approach.   :scratch



 You're going to foil????????


----------



## Griff (Feb 24, 2007)

Good luck Brian. I love living these big catering jobs vicariously. I'm sure you'll let us know how it turned out.

Griff


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 24, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> cooking it as i speak.  i ended up doing 6 butts and 3 whole briskets.



Try and gets some pics for us!


----------

